# Dwarf Florida crayfish ?



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Have seen pix and description but don't remember where. Does anyone know where to buy these ?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I believe you are referring to Mexican Dwarf Lobsters, see the thread in this forum section for more info. TheShrimpFarm sells them, apparently.


----------



## oscarbartoni (Nov 9, 2008)

There are Mexican dwarf orange crawfish and then there are the ones that are living in the southern states of the USA which are related. I have both species, the last ones I bought at the NEC auction. I have them in seperate tanks as I do not wish them t interbreed.The CPOs are in a tank with endlers live bearers and cherry shrimp and the regular dwarf crawfish are in a tank with rainbow shrimp both of which are heavily planted and both types of shrimp are breeding well. The Endlers are also breeding well and am hoping to have both types of crayfish breeding good.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I really could not tell the difference in pictures when I searched dwarf florida crayfish and mexican mini lobsters CPO.Both looked very similiar (if not identical).Possibly I found bad sites?
Eitherway I have 7 mexican mini lobster(cambarellus patzcuarenis orange),and are the most interesting (and cool ) little creatures .I have them in a 5.5 g with a couple juvi swordtails and live plants.They seem to be doing really well and I have removed one (to be away from others) as she is carrying eggs!I rally hope to see some Super mini mexican lobsters in like 3-4 more weeks!
They are non destructive and do seem to be getting along with each other well.


----------

